# Shooting Standards



## Sgt_McWatt (29 Nov 2004)

I am my Corp's shooting NCO. I was wondering what are the exact standards for the different levels of Marksmanship. I realise the my officers have them somewere in the office. However if anyone has an on-line link I would love to see them. 
Regards


----------



## madchicken (30 Nov 2004)

I can't give you a link, but I can tell you this.  I know the standards starts at 3cm which gives you crossrifles.  And it ends at 1.9 I think which would give you cross-rifle crown


----------



## beyondsblue (18 Dec 2004)

No, to get distinguished marksmanship badge, you would have to get 1 cm.


----------



## armygurl_557 (22 Dec 2004)

Is it true that you have to have the whole breathing procedures properly to get your distinguished markman? Because thats what My RSO said to me, and thats why I only had my level 3 marksman.. ???


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (22 Dec 2004)

Well it all helps you shoot better. The breathing, the sling adjustment, your body alignment- its all suppose to help you shoot better.


----------



## Lost_52 (1 Jul 2005)

no no no no the top badge (im air cadet) which for me is lvl is 1.5 cm or smaller and that is what i think the army has for rifles crossed w/crownso top badge is 1.5 cm or smaller


----------



## foxtwo (3 Jul 2005)

What helps me when shooting is to completely relax. Be 'zoned out' and when you shoot, don't have a care in the world. lol I know it may sound stupid, but it really helps (for me). Don't rush, but don't take your sweet time either.In a way, think of it like your trying to get rid of your rounds quickly, but wanna keep a grouping at the same time. This is just my 2 cents, see if it helps you too!


----------



## Saorse (3 Jul 2005)

Distinguished is 1.5 cm, Marksman is 3... not too sure on the other 2! 2.5 cm and 2, possibly?


----------



## Burrows (3 Jul 2005)

As much as I like seeing members contribute, I don't think reviving a thread to say nonononono is a good idea.


----------

